# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  cách cài win xp cho laptop hp compaq

## phuongxoan

mình dùng laptop hp compaq va rất khó khăn khi cài win xp cho máy mỗi khi bị lỗi win,a chị nào thông thạo xin chỉ dùm mình với (có hình ảnh hướng dẫn càng tốt).dc email của mình [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][email protected]
rất mong nhận được hồi âm của các bạn
xin cảm ơn rất nhiều

----------


## alias_va

bạn không biết cài win xp hay là bạn thấy nó khó so với cài máy pc? mình nghĩ bạn nên dùng bản ghost để cho tiện lợi và nhanh gọn.

----------


## goldenfalcon

dòng máy hp thì toàn ổ cứng chuẩn sata .do vậy winxp phải hỗ trợ ich cho sata thì mới cài được .còn nếu winxp sp2 thì ko được đâu bạn nhé

----------


## nguyenduong2402

bác down driver trên trang chủ hp...
nhập product number ở dưới máy vào rồi chọn phần winxp....
khi down xong driver r` thì cài win xp lên r` chạy driver bt

----------


## blogwhey1

đầu tiên là mua đĩa xp santa(* nhớ là đĩa xp santa nhé) có thể kiếm ở quán đĩa
sau đó làm theo hướng dẫn tại đây
có phần nào ko hiểu có thể post tai đây ^^

----------

